# Spinning- Peacock wheel



## bonn13

I am taking a spinning class with Judith MacKenzie Mccuin in April. My wheel is from the 1970s. It had limited capabilities but is a good wheel and spins nice yarn. Should I update to a more sophisticated wheel such as a spinolution king bee. I like the bigger bobbins and it's very portable with lots of capabilities. Let me know what you think


----------



## desireeross

I'd love to take one of her courses. Jealous


----------



## bonn13

Hello again. So, should I get the new wheel? The dealer has offered lessons until I am comfortable with it. No extra charge.


----------



## bakeknitsew

IMO, unless you really want a new wheel, just enjoy the wheel you have and learn to do different things with it. I have seen some of Judith's videos and it appears that it is how you treat the fiber and adjustments on your tension that makes the difference. You have a nice looking spinning wheel there, being from the 70's doesn't make it obsolete...just vintage (like me)


----------



## bonn13

Ok, thank you for the input. I'm very excited for the class.


----------



## desireeross

If you can, Why not take both wheels ?


----------



## bonn13

I could do that. Good idea. I like my little wheel.


----------



## wordancer

Nice looking wheel, bet it has a lot of character. If you want a new wheel...go for it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

bonn13 said:


> I am taking a spinning class with Judith MacKenzie Mccuin in April. My wheel is from the 1970s. It had limited capabilities but is a good wheel and spins nice yarn. Should I update to a more sophisticated wheel such as a spinolution king bee. I like the bigger bobbins and it's very portable with lots of capabilities. Let me know what you think


A second wheel is very handy. Many, many times you may have a certain type of fibre on one wheel but wish to spin another type of fibre. With more than one wheel you can do this without having to unwind half full bobbins in order to spin the new fibre. Many people I know have more than one wheel. Many have a smaller, folding wheel such as the Schacht Sidekick, because it is easier to fit into a smaller car than a larger wheel. They take the smaller wheel to spinning group meeting or when going on holidays. Me, I only have four wheels, all adjusted differently for different weights of wool and different fibres.

Go ahead and treat yourself to a second wheel. Keep the one you have because it has so many happy memories.


----------



## bonn13

Thank you so much for your replies and thoughts. It is so much appreciated. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I love your wheel! I think what is most important is what you glean from her regarding spinning, the wheel is secondary. But, certainly, go ahead and buy another if you want. I currently have 2 and use them for different projects.


----------



## Teardrop

I personally would not give up that vintage wheel. My first wheel was an Ashford that was the updted design in 2000 that I purchased used at a festival where some people were re-enacting and some were just enjoying the day but demonstrating their craft. Then a few years later I got into re-enacting and needed a wheel that didn't have any plastic on it and came across a vintage wheel from the early 1900's for a very inexpensive price. Then a friend had a wheel for sale that she intended to learn to spin and never did so wanted to sell it and I bought it. It turned out to be an Ashford that was produced between 1975 to 1980. Then a friend was moving, had bought a wheel that was an Ashford but she didn't have time to get the technique down and so put it up for sale and I bought it. So for some reason I have 3 Ashford traditional wheels and the one vintage. I use them all for different things at different times. Hope this helps you make a decision.


----------



## bonn13

Thank you, I am definitely going to keep the little peacock wheel. I can see the fun in having more than 1.


----------



## 5Pat

No, I would keep the little peacock wheel said someone with five spinning wheels. Most of my spinning buddies have more than one wheel. We won't talk about my sewing machines.


----------



## bonn13

Most of mine,do too.


----------



## amoamarone

I love having more than one wheel. I have two modern castle wheels (a Kromski Minstrel and a Majacraft Little Gem) and just bought an antique saxony wheel. I'll try to keep it to those three!


----------



## bonn13

Oh my, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## amoamarone

By the way, she is an amazing teacher. I mostly learned how much there is to learn but she helped me start on my way!


----------



## shepherd

My feeling is that if it aint broke, don't fix it - years ago I got a new sewing machine -still have it, still like it. But I sold My good heavy Kenmore portable that could dew through steel and miss it every day.


----------

